
Volvo Cars to go all electric - EwanToo
https://www.media.volvocars.com/global/en-gb/media/pressreleases/210058/volvo-cars-to-go-all-electric
======
walkingolof
A bit misleading title, Volvo will from 2019 only produce cars that are either
hybrids or fully electric.

Today many Volvo models comes with optional electric back wheel drive for slow
speeds or AWD.

